# smart failure predicted on hard disk Hilfe!



## Jakob (4. Januar 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat folgendes Problem.
Sobald er sein Notebook hochfährt, kommt nach dem Bios, wenn normalerweise das Betriebsystem startet, kommt ein Schwarzer Bildschirm mit der Meldung:

SMART Failure Predicted on Hard Disk 0: Name der Festplatte. 
WARNING: "immediatly back-up your data and replace your hard disk drive. a failure may be imminent" 

Diese Meldung trat auf nachdem das Notebook nach dem Starten des Bildschirmschoners nicht mehr reagierte.

Er ist gerade dabei das Diagnoseprogramm über die Platte laufen zu lassen und wenn das beendet ist habe ich ihm gesagt wäre es am besten zuerst mal die HDD rauszunehmen und die Kontakte zu reinigen.

Jetzt zur Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mal das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Problem gehabt oder hat ein paar andere Lösungsvorschläge.
Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt dass die Platte hin ist. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Ach ja das Notebook ist ein HP Pavilion DV9000.
Vielen Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

Diese Smart Funktion kannst du im Bios abschallten.
Das ist ein Tool zum überwachen der Festplatte, die Fehlermeldung besagt, das es sein kann das deine Festplatte in nächster Zeit ausfällt bitte sichern sie ihre Daten. Wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe hat SMART ein Problem mit dem Antrieb der Platte festgestell.
Aber ich muss auch sagen das diese Meldung mit Vorsicht zu geniesen ist die stimmen oft nicht.
Deswegen diese Funktion im Bios abstellen und mal abwarten!!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

Eher nicht abwarten und schauen wann das teil wohl stirbt... sondern die HDD überprüfen.


----------



## Jakob (4. Januar 2010)

super danke das ist schon mal eine "gute" nachricht danke für die antworten. 
cool dass sich sogar leute *damit* auskennen.


----------

